# Surf weight size and style



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

As most of you know by now I'll be in SRB in less than a month. What size surf weights should I bring and what style-pyramid or spider? 
Thanks!


----------



## Snatch it (Feb 17, 2009)

It kinda depends on wave action and tide? In 2 to 3 ft waves with a slack tide I stick with 2 to 3 ounce pyramid weights. If its much bigger and a stronger pull I will go with 4 to 5 ounce pyramid weights. hope this helps...


----------



## cbump (Jun 8, 2011)

It gives me an idea of what to bring. Thanks.


----------



## Linkovich (Oct 24, 2007)

any surf up to about knee/thigh high usually a 2oz spider weight will hold. Anything thigh high and up I use a 3oz spider weight. I usually don't bother surf fishing in surf much bigger than waist, I'd rather go out and actually surf

I like the spider weights better than pyramids because they stick to bottom and seem to help with hook set when using circle hooks...but thats just my .02


----------



## Charlie2 (Oct 2, 2007)

*Sinker Size*

Whatever you need at the time to hold the rig on the bottom. It depends on the current. I have used 2 oz all the way to a 5 oz Sputnik. If that doesn't hold, Ill come home.  C2


----------



## Orangebeach28 (Jun 3, 2009)

I throw 3 and four pyramids well, so I try and use them. If a five won't hold, go drink beer.


----------

